# He Said "I'll Love You 'Till I Die"



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

He stopped loving her today. RIP George Jones.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Rip!

..............


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

R.I.P george jones.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Yep. I'll drink to that. 
TOP QUALITY - *George Jones *
I first heard him on a 45 record that my North Carolina DADDY brought home when I was a lad.

Link: *




*TRULY an American ARTIST *!
bye george. 

*-ReTIRED-


----------

